# What am I



## solgood (Sep 23, 2009)

So they are haps but what kind?
Thanks for your help :thumb:

Male
http://i911.photobucket.com/albums/ac31 ... 1266210480

Female
http://i911.photobucket.com/albums/ac31 ... 1266210523


----------



## etcbrown (Nov 10, 2007)

Dimidiochromis strigatus? Tough angle with the head going away like that.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=1065


----------



## malawi_luver (May 5, 2004)

My guess would be


















Red Emp male and female...

The head is too short for a dimidio like brown said and I'm 100% sure it isn't that.

A better pic is in order! opcorn:


----------



## etcbrown (Nov 10, 2007)

Not sure how I could skip right over Red Empress :-?

That looks to be dead on, I suppose I was reaching for something a bit more exotic. Red Empress it is.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Personally, I don't think they look like Red Empress at all.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Fogelhund said:


> Personally, I don't think they look like Red Empress at all.


Me too but struggling to ID em maybe some sort of Protomelas spilonotus?
But not really found a good match on variant.
Agree it does not look like Dimidiochromis strigatus or at least not like mine.

Protomelas like is what I would plump for so far.


----------



## solgood (Sep 23, 2009)

Thanks for the help, here are some more pics


----------



## solgood (Sep 23, 2009)

What do u think? Sure looks like this guy.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Dunno my video is not working.   
It kind of looks like the Mozambique ones I google, so think it may be as close as I am going to get.

All the best James


----------



## etcbrown (Nov 10, 2007)

I think the washed out colors and poor lighting in the OP photos might be throwing you guys off. I'm convinced that it is at least mostly Red Empress:

Take note of the lachyrnal stripe across the eye.

The red and white double submarginal band in the dorsal.

The faint underlying vertical barring.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

All true but the general look of the fish (esp mouth) is kind of heavy for a Protomelas taeniolatus for me more spilonotus like. Could be wrong or it could be a big heavy taeniolatus guy I guess, just I have never seen one with that shaped mouth which seems rather low down for a taeniolatus? Yes?

Colours not the only problem for me being happy with taeniolatus. The general shape of the fish seems wrong to me for taeniolatus.


----------



## solgood (Sep 23, 2009)

etcbrown said:


> I think the washed out colors and poor lighting in the OP photos might be throwing you guys off. I'm convinced that it is at least mostly Red Empress:
> 
> Take note of the lachyrnal stripe across the eye.
> 
> ...


My bother has a male Red Empress and this guy looks nothing like his. :-? If you look at the youtube vids i posted, he looks just like that fish.


----------



## solgood (Sep 23, 2009)

Im still not sure what he is? Here are some better pics. Thanks


----------



## kriskm (Dec 1, 2009)

I second the vote for Protomelas spilonotus. Looks a lot like this one:

http://www.gcca.net/fom/Protomelas_spilonotus.htm


----------



## Onyxdawn (Oct 29, 2009)

What about a Protomelas sp. "Steveni Taiwan" crossed with a Red Empress?

To me the dark markings look like Red Empress and the coloration on the last posted pictures look like a Steveni Taiwan.


----------

